# Seattle to Lynnwood?



## Ogalthorpe (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone every commute from Seattle (I'm on Queen Anne, lower) to Lynnwood? I gots me a fancy new job in Lynnwood and wondered if it's possible to get there by bike or bus/bike combo.

-O


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I work in Edmonds and it's very easy via the Burke Gilman trail. It head up over the hill toward Edmonds by turning at Lake Forest Park. It can be done easily. Try www.bikely.com and you might just see a route already mapped out.


----------



## Ogalthorpe (Jul 1, 2002)

monkeybullit said:


> I work in Edmonds and it's very easy via the Burke Gilman trail. It head up over the hill toward Edmonds by turning at Lake Forest Park. It can be done easily. Try www.bikely.com and you might just see a route already mapped out.


Wow... what a great tool!!


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Isn't it cool? I stumbled across is while "training" with my work MS150 team and trainignride route was posted there. I've posted a couple rides there.


----------

